# Penny has started throwing tantrums on walk.



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

~~~ Bumping this back to the top~~~

I was walking my grandchildren's Bearded Collie one day and he threw a fit because he saw that we were heading back home again. I had heard that he did this but seeing it first hand was something else! He actually bit through the leash!!! I had to hold him by the collar the rest of the way. I bought a leash that is made of chain, rather than nylon, so he was very surprised the next time he pulled that stunt...LOL!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's definitely dominance behavior. Assert your dominance non-coercively in other contexts (lots of great threads on this here) and on the leash and it should settle down. The circle trick is good, and the timing of corrections for the misbehavior is crucial. Does she walk out ahead of you on the leash? That can help ingrain in her that she's in charge.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

She does try to go ahead often. I turn the opposite way so often I look like an idiot. I praise when she is in the correct position. She is a very soft girl, normally responds quickly to corrections.. she has a hard head when the tantums start. I also have started letting her on my chair or even at times on the bed for a nap with me. I noticed last week she isn't waiting for permission, she is just hopping up. Some times I let that go.. I know.. wrong.. Will work on that, too. She will wait for permission to eat and waits nicely at doors. Hopefully this a teen fit thing and with work will pass quickly. It lasted way too long with Rusty.. That is why I asked for help thinking there had to be a better, faster way. Thanks.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think it is dominance at all! It is a temper tantrum totally and completely. I think what you are doing is great. She will get past it. She is just being a brat right now. She wants to play and you won't let her. Danny used to be known for throwing one once in a while, but thankfully he was never a biter when he was being a brat.


----------



## montysue (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi 
I am having the same issue with monty (1.5 years). He has just recently started the biting of the leash, jumping up at me, and growling tantrums when we dont do as he wants. Sometimes its at the end of a long walk. 

Its the growling that makes me nervous. I start to correct him by immediately puting him in a down stay but I never keep him long enough it seems because he gets back up and continues the behaviour. 
I think I will try the chain leash, he is not at all dominant anywhere else. Does this behaviour get better in time ??


----------

